# Lol This Was Really Funny To Watch!



## Paulie (1/8/14)

I have posted a youtube video of these guys who are vape crazy!! 10 minutes in, they interview the guy from the "vape kitchen" who started making juice after he was using vg for lubricant hahahaha

Btw this video is long!!


----------

